# General > Films >  10 Random movie Facts You Really Need to Know

## JaswinderSingh

10. A different denouement for Die Hard with a Vengeance saw McClane turning the tables, so to speak, on Simon Gruber giving him a series of riddles to solve. The face off eventually ended with Gruber blowing himself away with a rocket launcher after the New York cop tricks him into thinking it's pointed the wrong way. Daft.

9. Those who own the DVD of Dodgeball will be aware that the happy-go-lucky finale full of lesbians and treasure may well have ended on more of a bleak note, simply cutting as Ben Stiller's White Goodman connects a ball right in Vince Vaughn's oversized face.

8. The final cut of Terminator 2: Judgement Day ends with a make-your-own-mind-up soliloquy about fate and the future. It could have ended with Sarah Connor as an old lady sitting in a futuristic LA park showing us that everything was hunky dory. Hasta la vista nuance.

7. Jim 'King of the World' Cameron also had a second ending for Titanic in which Bill Paxton and the old lady face off over the million dollar necklace. If you thought the original ending was schmaltzy check out the 'life is priceless' alternative.

6. Fed up of killing other people Rambo grabs a gun aimed at him and pulls the trigger thus killing himself and ruling out a bajillion sequels.

5. After 90 minutes of knob jokes, arguments about the untimely demise of construction workers on the Death Star and one act of necrophilia, Kevin Smith's Clerks ends with Dante simply clocking off his shift. However the original ending saw him meet his maker at the hands of an armed gunman. He wasn't even supposed to have been there.

4. If you made it to the end of I Am Legend you'll have been treated to Will Smith going kablooey (along with the point of Matheson's novel). In a surprising reversal of the usual 'let the hero survive' approach, an alt scene saw Neville survive.

3. Ripley (or at least her clone) finally makes it back to Earth in a deleted scene for Alien: Resurrection.

2. Those who correctly state that Infernal Affairs is better than its remake, The Departed, often state the need for closure as one reason for its inferiority. It's a surprise to learn then that one 'happier' ending saw the Hong Kong thriller lose its open ending as Andy Lau's mole gets his comeuppance with arrest, negating the superb trilogy closer in which his guilt sent him over the edge.

1. An original ending for the classic serial killer film Seven saw Detective Somerset (Morgan Freeman) shooting John Doe (Kevin Spacey). This was followed with the cringeworthy kiss off line, I'm retiring. In a move that may well re-establish your faith in a God the scene was storyboarded but never filmed.

----------


## scentedbargain

Well I would have to watch these movies again to confirm all these  :Smile:  Thanks for sharing  :Smile:

----------

